# New Knipex pliers



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

These fix anything. Gentle on my gums
View attachment 60681


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

plumbbum0203 said:


> these fix anything. Gentle on my gums
> View attachment 60681


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

only cl's for me. the rest with their asian made junk can suck it:laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan of those either, channel lock brand is the only pliers I'll buy


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Knipex > channel lock


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Really guys?!??!!?! Three first time i used some knipex i ordered an entire set (2 each of every size) in the truck on the way to my next job and ditched my channel locks and never looked back......knipex is the ****!!! And its funny too at work some of the guys saw my knipex and were talking **** at first then they used them on various jobs and now almost my entire shop is switching to knipex....amd we have 11 service trucks............ go knipex!!!!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

60$ for a pair of pliers-seems redonkulous. If you need more grip I'd use a pipe wrench.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer CL, but Raptor at Ferg's isn't bad. I picked up some Irwin quick adjust buy one get one free, verdict is still out....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't lose tools to often. I've had my knipex for years so the price was well worth it. Plus sears has them for quite a bit less than $60. Last I checked was $35-40 for a pair of 12"


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I just picked up a complete set of channel lock pliers to replace my 8 year old channel locks they seem to have some play side to side, they aren't as tight as the ones in my bag now. Oh well they will be fine to keep at the house for shop stuff. 
I'll never buy anything less than channel locks. A sparky accidentally hit a breaker for a water heater I was stripping the wires for, while putting the cover back on the panel. Blew a hole in my channel lock strippers but saved my life. So it will always be channel lock for me.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I prefer CL, but Raptor at Ferg's isn't bad. I picked up some Irwin quick adjust buy one get one free, verdict is still out....



Yah I'm not ashamed to say I couldn't pass up the buy one get one package at lows. Only thing that bothershould me about Irwin is made in china


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

I've had my knipex for 5 years and they're still in great shape. I like them cause they grip extremely well and the narrow jaws fit in spaces channel locks can't . Plus the 12" ones open up huge making them good for shower strainers and such.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I prefer CL, but Raptor at Ferg's isn't bad. I picked up some Irwin quick adjust buy one get one free, verdict is still out....


I find that the quick adjusts teeth wear out faster than channel locks, even though they're both made by Irwin


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

LAsercut said:


> Really guys?!??!!?! Three first time i used some knipex i ordered an entire set (2 each of every size) in the truck on the way to my next job and ditched my channel locks and never looked back......knipex is the ****!!! And its funny too at work some of the guys saw my knipex and were talking **** at first then they used them on various jobs and now almost my entire shop is switching to knipex....amd we have 11 service trucks............ go knipex!!!!


I gotta try them now. I have the set of Irwin and I like the grip but the push button takes some getting used to when you're used to using channel lock. Are they similar to Irwin or way better?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've never tried knipex. How are they as far as the jaw span vs the handle spread for common sizes? Basically, are the handles in a comfortable position to get a good grip if the jaws are on a common size fitting? I hate the channel locks I have due to this reason. My other set of pliers are souix chief and I like them a lot better.

Can you adjust the knipex with one hand? I can't with my channel locks, but I can with the souix chief ones.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

They're very comfortable and I can adjust them with one hand. They take a short time to get used to the push button but once you do it's worth it.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

They have a huge mouth opening. The smallest pair I have can do what a regular pair of channel locks can do


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I saw one of you guys say to buy the knipex for your guys for Xmas. I was looking at these the other day, and was wondering how durable they are. I love my channies.. I use them for almost everything.. Besides just a good pliers, I'll ise them to pound in small anchors when I forget a hammer way up in the lift lol, I have used them on occasion to dig around pipe when a shovel wasn't really necessary. I fear this would be to much abuse for something that has a locking mechanism like the knipex... Also pound on the channies with a hammer to remove duct work


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Love my knipex.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Do you beat on them from time to time? I don't mind spending a little extra , as I use them everyday.. Just don't want them to break for at least a cpl years for the money


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have the regular ones and the locking ones... The regular ones are better than the locking ones. And I beat the poop outta mine.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks flyout.. I plan on ordering a pair next week.. I love my channies, but one to many blood blisters from the handles pinching me.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

This is a solid deal.
https://jet.com/product/detail/5a17...a5c72f64c040&gclid=CIyZz6-b6ckCFQMJaQodIm8NDQ


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I left a pare of 12"ers until my place in the mountains when I did an addition in '98. This fall, I was back in the area of the crawl where I made my tie ins and found them, no worst for the wear.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> I have the regular ones and the locking ones... The regular ones are better than the locking ones. And I beat the poop outta mine.


Why do you like the regular ones better? By regular ones, I'm assuming that you mean the ones without a button?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Why do you like the regular ones better? By regular ones, I'm assuming that you mean the ones without a button?


I like button free things.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

The reason I liked my push button ones is the amount of adjustments you get. You get way better grip on odd sized things than the traditional style. Like I said it def took a little getting used to but once I was comfortable with the button it was well worth it.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like the idea of the push button, but like flyout, I don't like buttons. I just feel like it's one more thing that can break.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

I've had mine for at least five years and still haven't broke the button yet. It's a heavy duty one piece button unlike the ****ty Irwin ones.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Cool.. That was my biggest fear with them. I had a pair of irwins and the button broke on me... And the crappy teeth rounded off.. Those really are junk.. Thanks Jenkins I'm ordering a pair after I get some Christmas money lol


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

No problem man just don't lose them haha. It really hurts when you lose them cause they are not cheap!


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Channies are always in the back pocket.. Use them for almost everything.. Been looking at the Knipex pliers wrench too, that would be sweet for flanges and anything you don't want marred up.. I don't like crescent wrenches that much, these would pretty much replace those.Saw a combo kit with both the cobra and this for $80.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have the 10" plier wrench and they're really nice and work great. However for some reason I barely ever use them. I usually just end up using my craftsmen adjustables. Don't know why.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

Old habits die hard I guess...


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I just hate using a crescent for 300lbs flanges... Tightening 8 bolts over and over gets to be a pain with that ... If I know I will be doing a lot in a day I'll bring my 15/16 or 1 1/8 wrench..but I try to pack light if I can.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm pretty much residential so I never really run into that.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ya adjustables for that application would make for pretty tired wrists. No Bueno


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

For 300# class flanges and above 
You need an open end wrench with a ratcheting box end .

Protocol has a 1/4" - 2" set for $700:grin:
Which is worth it's weight in gold


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> This is a solid deal.
> https://jet.com/product/detail/5a17...a5c72f64c040&gclid=CIyZz6-b6ckCFQMJaQodIm8NDQ



That's a great deal. I bought them from Sears today. The 12" was 52 bucks alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Ratcheting box ends are nice but the often won't fit on flanges, strainers, valves etc.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

My gear wrenches don't fit on all flanges, I find the offset kind work a little better then the straight ones. $700 for a set of wrenches is pricey too. I have a set of Cornwell ratcheting wrenches 1/4-1.5 I got for $350.. But I know a guy :+1:?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I use them everyday on flanges, valves and pump bodies: 4" - 48" 150# class to 2000# class

I maintain North America's largest port and its 55 Lift Stations (each station has 4 to 8 pumps) we spare no expense :grinning:


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Man that's some cool work. You must have work for life. I can't imagine what a 2000# flange must be like


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Well it's a government job
So guaranteed 40 hour work week :grinning:


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Union here... So same thing.. Even though the boss doesn't like it lol.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tried out my new Knipex today! It was night and day between my channies and them. Put in about 100 ft of gas pipe today, so was constantly threading.. I was able to tighten faster and much tighter with them. It was 3/4 gas, and I didn't really need a pipe wrench. I tried using my channies as a hold back a couple times, and they would slip as the knipex held tight. So glad a got a pair, just hope they do t get stolen now .:dizzy_face::gun:


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Ever used the Bahco adjustable wrench with the reversible pipe haw for black pipe? By far my favorite wrench for gas.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Man that looks pretty sweet as well.. Like a mini pipe wrench..


----------

